# Honda Generators



## Shorepowerllc (Jul 17, 2011)

I swear by hondas while the generacs are a good unit u just can't beat a Honda motor they run forever


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Peter D said:


> I have a customer (yeah, I know, a "customer"  ) who wanted to know which was the best portable generator to buy. I said Generac is fine for the once-every-10-years-hurricane use, but if you want to go all out, get a Honda.
> 
> And so he does. It's a pretty nice unit, too. But then I notice this little detail on it "Made in China." :blink: Honda's used to be made in Japan and were top notch. I wonder if they are still as good as they used to be?



Which model was it? The Honda inverters?


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Beware of Hondas without a floating neutral.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Chris1971 said:


> Which model was it? The Honda inverters?


No, it was the non-inverter series. It still had all the bells and whistles though - electric start, 12V output, multiple outputs, etc.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

electricmanscott said:


> Beware of Hondas without a floating neutral.



Please elaborate.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

They are really nice generators. This ones 6500 watts. Just finished a generator/ manual transfer not too long ago. Quiet too for a gen this size.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

I like Honda generators. It's like every other product now. Have it made in china for less labor costs.:no:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Chris1971 said:


> I like Honda generators. It's like every other product now. Have it made in china for less labor costs.:no:


I know. It's just disappointing. It's not just American companies that are doing it, obviously.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Peter D said:


> I know. It's just disappointing. It's not just American companies that are doing it, obviously.



Just a matter of time when china will produce almost everything.:no:


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> Just finished a generator/ manual transfer not too long ago.


Instead of a transfer switch, I use these now:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

steelersman said:


> Instead of a transfer switch, I use these now:


Congratulations. :yawn:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Chris1971 said:


> Just a matter of time when china will produce almost everything.:no:


As long as they have slavery over there it will continue to grow..:no:


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

Peter D said:


> Congratulations. :yawn:


It just makes better sense.......


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

steelersman said:


> It just makes better sense.......


I agree.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*Bag*

I'd pay more for the Beatles Bag


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

steelersman said:


> Instead of a transfer switch, I use these now:


Where do you get them SH? My guys look at me like I asked for fries with that when I ask for those.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Most panel makers offer them for their own panels and there is at least one third party company making them.

http://www.interlockkit.com/


----------



## Buck Parrish (May 7, 2009)

steelersman said:


> Instead of a transfer switch, I use these now:
> 
> View attachment 9450




```

```
 
With these manual generator switches. If you don't have neighbors, how do you know when the power comes back on.
Has any body used a pilot light, horn whistle or something. Just trying to get ideals for my own home.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Buck Parrish said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> 
> ...


Many utilities are switching to electronic digital display meters.

Simply look at the meter: If the display is blank, power is still out ... :whistling2:


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I have seen these but haven't tried one yet:

http://www.reliancecontrols.com/Documents/PowerBack%20Sell%20sheet%20Final.pdf


----------



## Sawdust454 (Sep 26, 2008)

I used to install those until a customer removed his panel cover and back fed the grid
You cannot fix stupid


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Sawdust454 said:


> I used to install those until a customer removed his panel cover and back fed the grid


I had a maintenance guy hack up an ATS and do the same thing, *nothing* is fool proof. Don't waste time and people's money trying to make it.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Sawdust454 said:


> I used to install those until a customer removed his panel cover and back fed the grid
> You cannot fix stupid


Yeah, I stopped installing receptacles because some people make suicide cords to hook up generators.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Crappy picture but here you see the tie-down requirement that meets 408.36 (D). 





































And I'm going to look at another job similar to this at 4:30.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Sawdust454 said:


> I used to install those until a customer removed his panel cover and back fed the grid
> You cannot fix stupid


That could never happen. Just ask Joe:no:


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

JohnR said:


> Where do you get them SH? My guys look at me like I asked for fries with that when I ask for those.


Yeah Rexel had no idea what i was talking about.....I even gave them the part number and they couldn't get it.


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

Buck Parrish said:


> With these manual generator switches. If you don't have neighbors, how do you know when the power comes back on.
> Has any body used a pilot light, horn whistle or something. Just trying to get ideals for my own home.


Just put a pen tester near the main...


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

Sawdust454 said:


> I used to install those until a customer removed his panel cover and back fed the grid
> You cannot fix stupid


Well you should've instructed him on how to use it properly.....besides it's not your fault he did that so why change the way you work over that? Another chicken little......


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

Magnettica said:


>


That's a cool painting on the left......


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

steelersman said:


> That's a cool painting on the left......


That's an electrician who didn't figure to get them a new flush panel. :no:

Wasn't me, and ceiling fan bolts are always 10/24's, not 10/32's.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Buck Parrish said:


> With these manual generator switches. If you don't have neighbors, how do you know when the power comes back on.
> Has any body used a pilot light, horn whistle or something. Just trying to get ideals for my own home.


Good question. And I do not have any visible neighbors. And I do have the interlock kit installed. I have not needed the generator since I bought it 4 or 5 years ago. But I am certain I will know when the power is restored. I will have to. I guess just check it now and again. Or put a pilot light on my panel cover or meter can.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

steelersman said:


> Yeah Rexel had no idea what i was talking about.....I even gave them the part number and they couldn't get it.


www.interlockkit.com


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Why are you folks buying Honda when you should be buying Briggs and Stratton? I have always used Briggs and Stratton small power generators and had good service from them. It is now 4 years since I replaced one so they may well be Chinees made also by now

Frank


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

John Valdes said:


> www.interlockkit.com


John John John......please see post #11 ........


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

frank said:


> Why are you folks buying Honda when you should be buying Briggs and Stratton? I have always used Briggs and Stratton small power generators and had good service from them. It is now 4 years since I replaced one so they may well be Chinees made also by now
> 
> Frank


My own portable generator is a B&S. The engine is American made but the generator head is from Italy. :blink:


----------



## troublemaker1701 (Aug 11, 2011)

KOHLER is _American Made_ - in Kohler, Wisconsin:thumbsup:


----------



## joethemechanic (Sep 21, 2011)

I personally like these CS Listers


----------



## joethemechanic (Sep 21, 2011)

Sorry duplicate post


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

here


----------



## joethemechanic (Sep 21, 2011)

This one is hooked to the grid


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

steelersman said:


> Just put a pen tester near the main...


Why didn't I think of that??  Good upsell.

Here's another option...

http://www.electricgeneratorsdirect.com/Reliance-Controls-THP108/p4112.html


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Listers make great marine motors and deisel types for pumping etc. Good quality and last forever.


Frank


----------



## joethemechanic (Sep 21, 2011)

Here is a good site about the Lister CS clones. Most are made in India. They are still very popular in remote places and 3rd world countries.

http://www.utterpower.com/listeroi.htm



> If you have interests in efficient off grid power production, you may have heard of the old Lister design. It's a heavy double flywheel stationary engine built from the ground up to be maintained and even rebuilt in place. This design was built by the British and was still being produced by Lister itself in 1987. The Indians started building parts for them and eventually assembled whole engines. The name Listeroid means 'copy' , and some engines are close copies for sure. Amazing as it seems, this design still provides great fuel efficiency. Jeff Maier who is an EE and is very interested in Alternative fuels, and home power production produced the following chart using biodiesel. His tests revealed that the 6/1 with the efficient Allmand drive produced a 14% improvement over the very efficient Asian 175 diesel he had been testing. This test was done with a brand new engine right out of the crate, it is likely that the efficiency gain will become even greater as the engine 'breaks in'. The following graph was produced using a 'STANDARD' 650 RPM engine, the efficient and proven Allmand Drive system; and the ST3 Gen head.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Magnettica said:


> They are really nice generators. This ones 6500 watts. Just finished a generator/ manual transfer not too long ago. Quiet too for a gen this size.


what's the ballpark $ on that?


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

BuzzKill said:


> what's the ballpark $ on that?


I asked the HO and he said $4500.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

joethemechanic said:


> This one is hooked to the grid


Someone help me out here. How do the flashing light bulbs indicate when the generator is synchronized and ready to be connected?


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

Peter D said:


> Someone help me out here. How do the flashing light bulbs indicate when the generator is synchronized and ready to be connected?


Slow flash means in sync


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

So how are the bulbs connected? Are they connected in parallel across the utility supply and generator output?


----------



## joethemechanic (Sep 21, 2011)

In series

You need to have enough in series for double the voltage you are working at. 120 volt would require 2 120 V bulbs, 240 V would need 4 120V bulbs. Bulbs should really be the same wattage


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

joethemechanic said:


> In series
> 
> You need to have enough in series for double the voltage you are working at. 120 volt would require 2 120 V bulbs, 240 V would need 4 120V bulbs. Bulbs should really be the same wattage


 I have an older Katolight generator, 3000 watts, and the manual shows how to flash it.

It shows 2 - 100 watt incandescent bulbs in series, plugged into a 120 volt outlet, with a male cord end on each end.

It also shows how to do it with batteries.

I have used both systems, and it restores the the output.

The engine is a Briggs and Stratton.

I don't know if this would work on a Honda generator.

I can't see why it wouldn't.


----------

